# Charter Results 5/17.



## m.j. (Mar 5, 2004)

A group of friends and I chartered the Baylady out of Deale, MD on 5/17. We chummed the middle bay between Kent Pt. and Poplar Island. The first fish in the boat was a nice 27" rockfish!

We landed about 12-15 fish for the day, but only 7 keepers. Around 11am, the tide really started ripping and the bite completely dropped off. All the fish were caught on clams.

Overall, it was a great day on the water.


----------

